# Hatteras Outfitters.....



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I just want to take a minute and thank Tres at HO....This guy spent about 20 minutes on the phone with me answering questions and giving advice. AND IT WAS AFTER CLOSING TIME.

Tres, if you see this, thanks.

I took his advice and removed two of the brakes on my Abu 7000's, set the spool control to the point that there is just a smidge of side to side "slop" and BAM....more distance! 

I was throwing an 8 pyramid in a tennis ball out in the yard, and getting much better results.

I'll be buying my 525Mag from Tres.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*I'll second that*

Tres knows his stuff and will go out of his way for you.

I'd definitely pay for the mag upgrade if this is your first 525.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> Tres knows his stuff and will go out of his way for you.
> 
> I'd definitely pay for the mag upgrade if this is your first 525.



Just got off the phone with him, and the converted 525MAG is on the way. Also ordred a Basspro OM-12sc. After talking with Tres again today, the OM seems like a good choice to start with....Again, a helluva nice guy. Can't wait for the stuff to get here!


----------



## Tres Irby (Dec 15, 2002)

Railroader, proof that posting good things about me on the internet can help speed things up.... if you're from GA and who I think you are (your handle gave you away), your reel went out today 

Seriously, I appreciate the kind words guys. -Tres


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Tres Irby said:


> Railroader, proof that posting good things about me on the internet can help speed things up.... if you're from GA and who I think you are (your handle gave you away), your reel went out today
> 
> Seriously, I appreciate the kind words guys. -Tres



Now, that's what I'm talkin' 'bout......  

Thanks, Tres.


----------

